# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ηλιακός συλλέκτης φόρτισης smartphone

## GR_KYROS

Για ακραία περίπτωση  κάρτα μεγέθους credit card μπορεί να δώσει λύση εφόσον θα βρίσκεται μόνιμα στο πορτοφόλι μας

η συγκεκριμένη πρωτότυπη κάρτα έχει πάχος 3mm  και σε βιομηχανική σχεδίαση / παραγωγή θα μπορούσε να φτάσει και το 1.90 mm όσο το πάχος του connector

κυκλωματικά δεν έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο flexible solar panel 6v 50 mA συνδεμένο στα ανάλογα pins του connector

περισσότερα εδώ

----------

ironda19 (16-03-16)

----------


## tsimpidas

μην αμελήσεις να βάλεις και ένα 7805 και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτή για να κάνει για όλα τα κινητά.

τα περισσότερα κινητά δεν αναγνωρίζουν τάσεις μεγαλύτερες των 5,3ν

είναι τέλειο γκατζετ για εκδρομή στην φύση ή για μετανάστευση σε άλλες χώρες.

----------


## GR_KYROS

6v είναι η ονομαστική τάση εν κενό, δεν έχει πρόβλημα με φορτίο
Και βέβαια δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο, ούτε λόγος, για τοποθέτηση άλλων εξαρτημάτων

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά ιδέα Ευάγγελε,
το πορτοφόλι είναι γεμάτο; :Biggrin:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Γεμάτο με ληγμένες κάρτες Κώστα :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

Βαγγέλη δεν κρίνεις ότι πρέπει να πάει το θέμα στις πρόχειρες κατασκευές μιας και δεν έχει ούτε κύκλωμα ούτε ανάλυση ούτε τίποτα από αυτά που δείχνουν μια ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή?
  η παραπομπή στο σαιτ σου θα μου ήτανε κατανοητό αν λόγο μεγέθους της ανάλυσης που έκανες δεν ήθελες να πιάνει χώρο στο σαιτ και παραπέμπει εκεί για ανάγνωσή τον όποιο ενδιαφερόμενο.
 αλλά ούτε στο σαιτ σου έχεις τέτοια ανάλυση πέρα από την παρουσίαση της όποιας κατασκευής με ακόμα ποιο λιτό τρόπο. 
θα ήθελα την γνώμη σου και σε ρωτάω για να μην δημιουργηθεί θέμα  πριν σβήσω τα άχρηστα ποστ (μαζί με το δικό μου ) αν είναι να το μεταφέρω.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι μετέφερε το η διέγραψε το όλο, ίσως δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κανέναν

----------


## AKHS

> Ναι μετέφερε το η διέγραψε το όλο, ίσως δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κανέναν



Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αν θέλεις και δεν βαριέσαι κάνε μια μικρή έστω αναφορά στην κατασκευή... υλικά κολλήσεις τιμές χρόνοι φόρτισης  κτλ 
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## navar

προτείνω να πάει στα καλλιτεχνικά ..... η υπέρτατη σφαγή με τον Σπύρο !!!!!

τέρμα η πλάκα , έξυπνη ιδέα , όμορφο αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο ανθεκτικό είναι !

----------


## GR_KYROS

Χαίρομαι που κάποιοι το καταλαβαίνουν και το βρίσκουν ενδιαφέρον
Άλλωστε αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός μου, γιατί πάντα με τρώει η ανασφάλεια μήπως και έκανα μια μα@@@@α  κατασκευή

Θεώρησα γελοίο να σχεδιάσω έναν συλλέκτη με 2 καλώδια που να καταλήγουν σε έναν connector
Το θέμα είναι η ιδέα και ο σκοπός της πρωτότυπης κατασκευής  για συζήτηση, και γενικά απόψεις

Τώρα για πρόχειρη κατασκευή δεν το δέχομαι, επίσης δεν είναι διακοσμητική, ίσως και όχι άχρηστη.
Αλλά εάν επιμένουν οι αρμόδιοι να μεταφερθεί προτιμώ να διαγραφή.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αναλυτική περιγραφή
Ο μικρότερος εύκαμπτος ηλιακός συλλέκτης στα 6v  50Ma κομμένος σε διαστάσεις  credit card
Τοποθέτηση επάνω σε 2 ληγμένες κάρτες, για σκληρότητα, αλλά και για να προσαρμοστεί στο πάχος του connector
(Βιομηχανική δυνατότητα παραγωγής  ηλιακό με περισσότερο ρεύμα, και πτυσσόμενος connector)

Χρησιμότητα
Δεν αποτελεί  λύση φόρτισης κινητού, αλλά λύση έκτατης ανάγκης για περίπτωση που
βρισκόμαστε κάπου εκτός πόλης
εντός πόλης αλλά δεν  έχουμε μαζί το απαραίτητο καλώδιο
Δεν έχει κανείς από την παρέα συμβατό φορτιστή
Είμαστε στην παραλία μόνο με το μαγιό, την πετσέτα, και το κινητό μισό-φόρτιστο, ε ελπίζω να έχετε μαζί το πορτοφόλι
Και για ότι άλλη σχετική περίπτωση φαντάζεστε

Με 50mAh  ανάλογα πόση ώρα το αφήσετε στον ήλιο και  πόσο οριακά είναι η μπαταρία σας, ένα μήνυμα, μια σύντομη κλήση θα μπορέσετε να κάνετε.

Και μη μου πει κανένας ότι θα βράσει το τηλέφωνο στον ήλιο, μια πετσέτα είπαμε ότι έχετε μαζί σας :Smile: 


Και το αναλυτικό κύκλωμα :Sad:

----------


## AKHS

Έχω έναν συλλέκτη δεν είναι εύκαμπτος όμως και είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος 80χ 55 mm από ebay στα 0,6w φυσικά και ξέρω που να συνδέσω και πως τα καλώδια θα κάνει όμως δουλειά όσων αφορά την φόρτιση;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Πόσα volts δίνει ? και τι connector έχει το κινητό σου ?

----------


## AKHS

Ξέχασα να το γράψω 6 volt και micro usb

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok μια χαρά το βλέπω 100Ma πάρε ένα micro usb η ξήλωσε το από παλιό καλώδιο και παίξε

----------


## lepouras

> Ναι μετέφερε το η διέγραψε το όλο, ίσως δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κανέναν



  λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το ύφος σου. 
δηλαδή στις πρόχειρες κατασκευές δεν τις διαβάζει κανένας?
και τή είναι αυτό τελικά που διαφοροποιεί την κατασκευή σου από τις άλλες στο εκεί θέμα?
έκραζες για τις κατασκευές του Σπύρου που και καλά σιγά τη είναι μια μπαταρία και μερικά λεντάκια και εδώ βλέπω ένα πάνελ με ένα βύσμα και τέλος.
 δηλαδή κουμπώνει σε όλα τα τα κινητά? 
θα το αναγνωρίσουν όλα?
αν δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που σου είπα τότε να το σκεφτόσουνα πριν φτάσεις στο σημείο να βάλεις να ανοιχτεί ένα θέμα για άλλες κατασκευές. 
και θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα λόγια σου.
 δηλαδή είναι δυνατόν να φαίνεται στην πρώτη σελίδα μαζί με την υπέροχη κατασκευή του Νίκου?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84823
και γιατί ας πούμε δεν είναι αντάξια ή και κατώτερη από αυτή.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81347
αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=358
και πες μου ότι είναι όλες για διαγραφή η για θάνατο διότι έτσι εκλαμβάνω το <<Ναι μετέφερε το η διέγραψε το όλο, ίσως δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κανέναν>> άρα όσες πάνε εκεί τις τρώει η μαρμάγκα.
όσους τους ενδιαφέρει μπορούν να την βρουν και εκεί.
οπότε μεταφέρετε. 
καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## GR_KYROS

για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν
το συγκεκριμένο ηλιακό δεν αποτελεί απλά κατασκευή, αλλά έρευνα στα πλαίσια αναζήτησης μικρού, πρακτικού, μεγέθους ηλιακών φορτιστών τηλεφώνων.
Παρόμοιες έρευνες διεξάγονται σε πολλά ερευνητικά εργαστήρια όπως αναφέρετε και εδώ

Αλλά είναι σύνηθες όταν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κάτι να το θεωρούμε άχρηστο, και να το πετάμε στα σκουπίδια.

Η κατασκευή  δεν είναι πρόχειρη ούτε ημιτελή, όσο απλοϊκή και να φαίνεται, είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε να γίνει σε ένα απλό εργαστήριο.

Δεν με πειράζει που μεταφέρθηκε εδώ, ακόμα και να το διέγραφες το θέμα, αλλά με την ευκαιρία να σου πω ότι έτσι όπως ανοίξατε αυτήν την υπό ενότητα, ναι είναι σαν σκουπιδοτενεκές.

Είπαμε για μια ενότητα τύπου (δημιουργική ανακύκλωσης ηλεκτρονικών) για να εκτονώνονται οι καλλιτέχνες, και ένα φιλτράρισμα για το τι θα μπαίνει στην παρουσίαση κατασκευών,  όλα τα άλλα θέματα έχουν την ενότητά τους.

Ok υποκειμενικά έκανες το φιλτράρισμά σου

Τι θα πει Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών ? απλά αυτή η ενότητα κατάντησε μια προσωπική σελίδα του γνωστού φευγάτου καλλιτέχνη με ειδίκευση σε παραψυχολογικά θέματα, και  kama sutra

----------


## moutoulos

Οι κατασκευές που πραγματοποιούνται (ακόμα) στα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια, 
σίγουρα δεν είναι "Ολοκληρωμένες Κατασκευές". Βαγγέλη αν κατάλαβα καλά 
σε ενοχλεί ... το "όνομα" της υποκατηγορίας.

Δηλαδή αν μετονομάσουμε σε "δημιουργική ανακύκλωσης ηλεκτρονικών" τον 
τίτλο, τότε που θα έβαζες την κατασκευή σου ?.




Ας μην τα κάνουμε βρε παιδιά όλα "θέμα". Το πρόβλημα μάλλον εστιάζεται στο 
οτι οι "πρόχειρες" κατασκευές δεν παίρνουν το πράσινο φως της δημοσιότητας 
... της αρχικής σελίδας.

----------


## GR_KYROS

την συγκεκριμένη πάλι στις ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές θα την έβαζα,  και εσείς θα κρίνετε 

πρόχειρες κατασκευές δεν συνηθίζω να κάνω,   με δημιουργική ανακύκλωση   ασχολούμαι τελευταία αλλά και αυτές τις κατασκευές δεν τις θεωρώ πρόχειρες

οπότε η σχετική ενότητα ας παραμείνει  αποκλειστικά στον παρανοϊκό καλλιτέχνη του forum

----------


## lepouras

> οπότε η σχετική ενότητα ας παραμείνει  αποκλειστικά στον παρανοϊκό καλλιτέχνη του forum



με καμιά 40ρια θέματα μέσα στην ενότητα μάλλον δεν προσπάθησες καν να δεις πιες άλλες είναι εκεί.
οκ δικαίωμά σου.
 δικιά μου υποχρέωση είναι να αποφασίζω με βάση αυτό που βλέπω που πρέπει να ενταχθεί το κάθε θέμα.
το αν κάνω λάθος είναι δουλειά των υπολοίπων συντονιστών να μου αναφέρουν το λάθος μου και να με καθοδηγήσουν.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok Γιάννη κανένα πρόβλημα , ας μην το κουράζουμε άλλο, και απασχολούμε και τα παιδιά με τέτοια θέματα

----------


## agis68

εγώ διαφωνώ καθέτως ως προς την τοποθέτηση μιας τέτοιας ιδέας σε πρόχειρη κατασκευή (ίσως θα έπρεπενα σκεφτούν οι υπέυθυνοι μια νέα κατηγορία που να λέγεται Δημιουργικό Ερευνητικό Εργαστήρι ή κάτι παρόμοιο) Το θέμα του Κύρου (που διαθέτει και κύρος) ειναι οτι εδώ μας δίνει μια υπέροχη ιδέα που πιθανόν καποιο θα σκεφτού να υλοποιήσουν και να το συνεχίσουν στο εμπόριο γιατί όχι.....Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα (γιατι είμαι στην πολιτική άμυνα) να υπάρχει στα πακέτα πρώτης βοηθειας αθλητών, ψαράδων που δεν έχουν ασυρμάτους κλπ. Απλά ο Κυρος εδώ δίνει την ιδέα....αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ποιος θα την μετεξελίξει.....εγώ θα την κάνω. Είναι κάτι που έχει δυνατότητες και αξίζει να μην υποτιμηθεί. Δεν είναι διακόσμηση καλύπτει ανάγκη....Και επειδή γνωρίζω λίγο περισσότερο τι θα πει να είσαι σε μια νησίδα ναυαγός επι 5 ημέρες εκεί να δείς τι ωραία θα ήταν να φορτίσεις ενα κινητό έστω για μια κλήση ανάγκης....   
για την ιστορία το 1989 ένα καραβάκι καικάκι απο Νέα Στήρα προς Αγια Μαρίνα εβαλε νερά στη μηχανή αρχικά και μετα πλημύρισε και εγκαταλέιφθηκε αφού πρώτα με πολύ δύναμη ο καπετάνιος το έφτασε μέχρι ένα γλαροσνήσι απο τα πολλά που είναι εκεί....βυθίστηκε ολοσχερός 5 μέτρα πριν φτάσουμε....και μείναμε 22 άτομα σε ΄΄ενα μικρό γλαρονήσι θεονήστικοι και να μας καίει ο ήλιος---το τακτικό πλοίο της γραμμής δεν περνάει απο εκει κοντα βέβαια τότε κινητά δεν είχαμε αλλά αν είχαμε αυτή η κάρτα θα ήταν χρήσιμη....Και μην πει κανείς οτι θα ήταν άχρηστη η κάρτα διοτι τα κινητά θα είχαν αχηστευθεί απο τη θάλασσα....το νερό μας έφτανε μέχρι τους μηρους γιαυτό άξιζε ο καπετάνιος και κανείς δεν τόλμησε να πει κάτι εναντίον του στη δίκη....

----------


## picdev

ρε άγι σιγά μην κάνουν και 10 κατηγορίες κατασκευών , γιατί μπορεί αυριο εγώ να θέλω να κάνω πλεκτά και εσύ υφαντά

----------


## tsimpidas

πρωτινό να μεταφερθεί στο http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/forum.php  :Lol:  


ή τουλάχιστον να δημειουργηθει μια ενότητα για κατασκευές που ενώ είναι πλήρης ,αν οι συντονιστές δεν θεωρούν οτι είναι πλήρης 
να πηγαίνουν εκει, ωστε να γίνεται διάλογος τύπου δικαστηρίου για το που ανηκει η κατασκευή. 

ετσι θα ανοίξει και μια αλλη ιδιότητα για τα μελή του φορουμ,, αυτή του δικηγόρου - του δικαστή και του εκτελεστή ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## kioan

Εγώ θα θέσω ακόμα ένα ερώτημα:

Έστω ότι κάνω μια κατασκευή, κάτι αρκετά πολύπλοκο πχ, λέμε τώρα, έναν ψηφιακό παλμογράφο. Τον έχω βάλει σε ένα όμορφο και λειτουργικό κουτί και έχω φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του και το εξωτερικό του που φαίνεται ο παλμογράφος μου σε λειτουργία, χωρίς άλλες λεπτομέρειες ή σχέδια.
Που είναι σωστό να ανοίξω το θέμα; Στην Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών ή αλλού;

Το ερώτημά μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχει να κάνει με το αν ο χαρακτηρισμός "_ολοκληρωμένων_" έχει την έννοια "που έχουν ολοκληρωθεί" ή την έννοια "πλήρους παρουσίασης με σχηματικό και κώδικα".
Γιατί στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα έχουμε δει και από τα δύο...




Edit: τώρα παρατήρησα πως η περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης ενότητας είναι _"Παρουσιάστε τις φωτογραφίες και τα σχέδια των κατασκευών σας"._



(αυτό το μήνυμά μου, καθώς και τα άλλα που συζητάμε για τα topics του forum, μάλλον πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν από το παρόν νήμα του GR_KYROS και να μεταφερθούν σε κάποιο νέο στην ενότητα Site & Forum)

----------


## thomasdriver

> ...βυθίστηκε ολοσχερός 5 μέτρα πριν φτάσουμε....και μείναμε 22 άτομα σε ΄΄ενα μικρό γλαρονήσι θεονήστικοι και να μας καίει ο ήλιος--...Και μην πει κανείς οτι θα ήταν άχρηστη η κάρτα διοτι τα κινητά θα είχαν αχηστευθεί απο τη θάλασσα....το νερό μας έφτανε μέχρι τους μηρους γιαυτό άξιζε ο καπετάνιος και κανείς δεν τόλμησε να πει κάτι εναντίον του στη δίκη....



Για να το διασκεδάσουμε λίγο...ΚΟΥΙΖ.  Πως ενώ το νερό είναι μέχρι τους μηρούς.......το κα'ί'κι βυθίστηκε ολοσχερώς? ΟΕΟ!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Εγώ θα θέσω ακόμα ένα ερώτημα:
> 
> Έστω ότι κάνω μια *1) κατασκευή, κάτι αρκετά πολύπλοκο* πχ, λέμε τώρα, έναν ψηφιακό παλμογράφο. *Τον έχω βάλει σε ένα όμορφο και λειτουργικό κουτί και έχω φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του και το εξωτερικό του* που φαίνεται ο παλμογράφος μου σε λειτουργία, χωρίς άλλες λεπτομέρειες ή σχέδια.
> Που είναι σωστό να ανοίξω το θέμα; Στην Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών ή αλλού;
> 
> Το ερώτημά μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχει να κάνει με το αν ο χαρακτηρισμός "_ολοκληρωμένων_" έχει την έννοια "που έχουν ολοκληρωθεί" ή την έννοια "πλήρους παρουσίασης με σχηματικό και κώδικα".
> Γιατί στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα έχουμε δει και από τα δύο...
> 
> (αυτό το μήνυμά μου, καθώς και τα άλλα που συζητάμε για τα topics του forum, μάλλον πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν από το παρόν νήμα του GR_KYROS και να μεταφερθούν σε κάποιο νέο στην ενότητα Site & Forum)



Ξεκινάω ανάποδα. Καταρχήν το ερώτημά σου θα απαντηθεί εδώ, γιατί αφορά και τον Βαγγέλη, για την 
συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή.


1) Κάτι σαν *αυτή* την κατασκευή ...
Ασφαλώς στο "Παρουσίαση *Ολοκληρωμένων* Κατασκευών". Γιατί αυτή η απορία ?. Υπήρχε περίπτωση 
να μπεί στο "Παρουσίαση *Πρόχειρων* Κατασκευών" ?. Αν λοιπόν αυτή η κατασκευή (εδώ) έπρεπε να μπεί 
στις ολοκληρωμένες ... τότε *αυτή* που να την μεταφέρω ?. Βέβαια υπάρχουν κάποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες 
προκειμένου μια κατασκευή να χαρακτηριστεί ολοκληρωμένα ... ολοκληρωμένη. Αυτές είναι :




*Ολοκληρωμένες* Κατασκευές:


Ολοκληρωμένες Κατασκευές ονομάζουμε αυτές που έχουν κάποιο βαθμό δυσκολίας, χωρίς βέβαια
αυτό να αποτελεί κανόνα, αλλά κατά κύριο λόγο είναι αυτές που θα πρέπει να συνοδεύονται με τα 
σχέδια τους, τα υλικά τους (ΒΟΜ), το τυπωμένο τους κύκλωμα (PCB), και ευνοείται να υπάρχει μια 
σχετική γραπτή ανάλυση (*περίπου σαν αυτή*), ή έστω κάποια λόγια σχετικά με την κατασκευή τους.
Θα πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένες σε κουτί, πλήρως λειτουργικές, και εννοείται τελειωμένες και οχι
σε εκκρεμότητα. Το κυριότερο το άφησα για το τέλος. Είναι οι φωτογραφίες. Κατασκευή χωρίς φωτό
... δεν υφίσταται.

Όμως:
Επειδή πολλά μέλη (τα περισσότερα) ενώ έχουν φτιάξει μια ωραία και αξιόλογη κατασκευή, δεν 
γράφουν τίποτα ... και μερικές φορές δεν βάζουν ούτε τα αναγκαία αρχεία της κατασκευής. Αυτό 
έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα η κατασκευή τους να φαίνεται υποδεέστερη των υπολοίπων. Κανονικά λοιπόν 
αυτές οι κατασκευές θα έπρεπε να πάνε ... στις "πρόχειρες" ?. Οχι βέβαια. Αν γίνει αυτό θα μείνουν
 ελάχιστες στις "ολοκληρωμένες". 

Αν δεν ενδιαφέρεται ο δημιουργός της κατασκευής να βάλει οτι χρειάζεται προκειμένου η κατασκευή 
του να χαρακτηριστεί υποδειγματική ... εγώ γιατί να το κάνω, ή γιατί θα πρέπει να τον "τιμωρήσω" ?. 
Είναι λοιπόν στο "χέρι" του καθενός πως θα φαίνονται οι κατασκευές του (Οχι που θα φαίνονται).




*Πρόχειρες* Κατασκευές: 


Πρόχειρες Κατασκευές ονομάζουμε αυτές που δεν θέλουν πάνω απο κάποια λεπτά για να ολοκληρωθούν. 
Το οτι αυτές γίνονται στο "πόδι" (που λέμε), δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικό. Aυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο, 
(και μερικές φορές επιθυμητό) ειδικά δε, όταν μιλάμε για εύκολες κατασκευές που αναγκαστικά αυτές
υλοποιούνται σε μερικά λεπτά, έχοντας ελάχιστα εξαρτήματα. Εννοείται οτι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να 
είναι τοποθετημένες σε κάποιο κουτί/case/rack ... etc. Επίσης στις κατασκευές αυτές, δεν μας νοιάζει
και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό) η ύπαρξη τυπωμένου κυκλώματος (PCB), μιας και στο κύκλωμα εφόσον η
υλοποίησή του είναι απλή, θα μπορούσε να είναι και σε διάτρητη ή "εναέρια" συνδεσμολογία. 

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ακόμα και κάποιες που είναι σε μερική εκκρεμότητα, οχι όμως αυτές που  θα 
ξεκινήσουν απο την αρχή, αλλά απλά σε όσες χρειαζόμαστε μικρή ή μερική βοήθεια προκειμένου αυτές 
να ολοκληρωθούν με βοήθεια/συζήτηση. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι απλά ένα κίνητρο έτσι ώστε να ολοκλη-
ρώσετε κάποιες παλιές ανολοκλήρωτες κατασκευές που έχουν μείνει χρόνια στο ράφι γιατί απλά δεν 
είχαμε τις γνώσεις/βοήθεια έτσι ώστε αυτές να αποπερατωθούν.Βέβαια και εδώ η χρήση φωτογραφιών
 ... είναι υποχρεωτική.

Αυτές οι κατασκευές δεν μπορούν να μεταφερθούν στις "Ολοκληρωμένες", μιας και δεν πληρούν τις 
"ιδιαιτερότητες".




*Ερευνητικές/Επιστημονικές* Κατασκευές 
(Δεν υπάρχει κατηγορία, απλά αναφέρθηκε)


Ερευνητικές ή Επιστημονικές Κατασκευές ονομάζουμε αυτές που κανονικά δεν έχουν σχέση/θέση 
στην κατηγορία των "*Κατασκευών*", μιας και αυτές είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο μελέτης (όσες είναι). 
Για τις υπόλοιπες (... τέλος έρευνας) ισχύει οτι και για τις άλλες κατασκευές.

Οκ αν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει ένα 3D Printer ... και τον παρουσιάσει στις "Ολοκληρωμένες", εεε δεν
θα του ζητήσουμε και τα ρέστα αν δεν βάλει σχέδια (όπως και για τους υπόλοιπους).

Πέρα απο αυτό να θυμάστε οτι όλες οι κατασκευές (άσχετα αν είναι στο "Ολοκληρωμένες" ή στο 
"Πρόχειρες") φαίνονται ... και είναι OnLine . Ας μην μεμψιμοιρούμε λοιπόν άδικα και άσκοπα. 
Σκοπός του/των Forum/s είναι ... να υπάρχουν αυτά που ψάχνουμε αποθηκευμένα με μια λογική,
 και οχι όπως βολεύει τον καθένα μας.

Υ.Γ: Σαφώς και το τοπίο είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο, αλλά τουλάχιστον τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά τα 
καταλάβαμε.

----------

kioan (21-03-16)

----------


## agis68

> Για να το διασκεδάσουμε λίγο...ΚΟΥΙΖ.  Πως ενώ το νερό είναι μέχρι τους μηρούς.......το κα'ί'κι βυθίστηκε ολοσχερώς? ΟΕΟ!!!



προφανώς παρασύρθηκε από τα ρεύματα σε πιο βαθιά νερά...εμείς αποβιβαστίκαμε πατώντας επάνω σε βράχια που το νερό έφτανε μέχρι τα γόνατα...όσο και το νερό που είχε το σκάφος μέχρι να το εγκαταλείψουμε..και δεν είναι προς διασκέδαση αμα το ζήσεις!!!

----------


## xqtr

Να επανελθουμε λιγο στην κατασκευη;... 

Ο φορτιστης, κανει για ολα τα smartphones που εχουν micro USB πχ iphone, samsung κτλ; Εχω την εντυπωση πως ορισμενα smartphones, θελουν να "βλεπουν" ταση στα καλωδια DATA +/-. Θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο με την υπαρχουσα κατασκευη;

----------


## picdev

> Να επανελθουμε λιγο στην κατασκευη;... 
> 
> Ο φορτιστης, κανει για ολα τα smartphones που εχουν micro USB πχ iphone, samsung κτλ; Εχω την εντυπωση πως ορισμενα smartphones, θελουν να "βλεπουν" ταση στα καλωδια DATA +/-. Θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο με την υπαρχουσα κατασκευη;



χωρίς τις τάσεις δεν φορτίζει καθόλου κανένα smart phone, επίσης ίσως θέλει κάποιο πρόσθετο dc dc για ελάχιστη τάση, δεν ξερω τι θα κάνει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης αν η τάση δεν ειναι σταθερή ή είναι χαμηλή

----------


## GR_KYROS

Οι δοκιμές έδειξαν ότι ακόμα και με έντονο φωτισμό δωματίου το κινητό φόρτιζε
Δεν έχω αμφιβολία ότι το συγκεκριμένο ηλιακό βγάζει 5-6v  50-60 Ma

Το εσωτερικό dc/dc κύκλωμα του κινητού αναλαμβάνει τα περεταίρω
Υπάρχει σχετικό application για μέτρηση ρεύματος φόρτισης, αλλά δεν δουλεύει σε όλα τα κινητά, όπως και στο δικό μου :Sad: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...mbosdev.ampere

αυτά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται
κατά τα άλλα θα προχωρήσω στο δεύτερο πρωτότυπο με αναδιπλούμενο τριπλό ηλιακό, 3 mm πάχος, και 150 Ma

----------


## GR_KYROS

Για κάποιους που ρωτούν που κυκλοφορούν αυτά τα PowerFilm Solar Cell
http://www.flexsolarcells.com/index_...-MPT48-150.php
και στο ebay


και κάποιοι που βρήκαν ενδιαφέρουσα την (ιδέα)
http://www.electronics-lab.com/smart...-charger-card/
http://www.zougla.gr/blog/article/1309385

----------


## lepouras

οκ εντάξει βρε Βαγγέλη. δεν τους έστειλες εσύ μαιλ και ψάξανε το ίντερνετ και σκεφτήκανε. χμμμμ κάτσε να το βάλουμε στις ειδήσεις. και μην μου πεις ότι κάνανε κάνα συμβούλιο και τα δυο συγκεκριμένα σαιτ για να αποφασίσουν αν θα το δημοσιοποιήσουν ή όχι. η ζούγκλα βάζει ένα 1000000 άλλες π@π@ριες. σε αυτό θα κόλλαγε? ε το άλλο σαιτ είναι μέσα στην θεματολογία του οπότε δεν έχει και τίποτα να χάσει.
μην μας το λες σαν πρόσχημα<< εσείς το υποτιμάτε και οι άλλοι το κάνανε θέμα>>.
κρίθηκε σαν πρόχειρη κατασκευή και τέλος. αν σε ενδιαφέρει η διαφήμιση και για αυτό θέλεις να φαίνεται μόστρα στις κατασκευές στην πρώτη σελίδα υπάρχει και ο χώρος της διαφήμισης και οι προσφορές τον καταστημάτων.
ας τελειώσουμε εδώ. 
άντε και καλές πωλήσεις.

----------


## kiros

> οκ εντάξει βρε Βαγγέλη. δεν τους έστειλες εσύ μαιλ και ψάξανε το ίντερνετ και σκεφτήκανε. χμμμμ κάτσε να το βάλουμε στις ειδήσεις. και μην μου πεις ότι κάνανε κάνα συμβούλιο και τα δυο συγκεκριμένα σαιτ για να αποφασίσουν αν θα το δημοσιοποιήσουν ή όχι. η ζούγκλα βάζει ένα 1000000 άλλες π@π@ριες. σε αυτό θα κόλλαγε? ε το άλλο σαιτ είναι μέσα στην θεματολογία του οπότε δεν έχει και τίποτα να χάσει.
> μην μας το λες σαν πρόσχημα<< εσείς το υποτιμάτε και οι άλλοι το κάνανε θέμα>>.
> κρίθηκε σαν πρόχειρη κατασκευή και τέλος. αν σε ενδιαφέρει η διαφήμιση και για αυτό θέλεις να φαίνεται μόστρα στις κατασκευές στην πρώτη σελίδα υπάρχει και ο χώρος της διαφήμισης και οι προσφορές τον καταστημάτων.
> ας τελειώσουμε εδώ. 
> άντε και καλές πωλήσεις.



Ειρωνεία από συντονιστή;

----------


## lepouras

όχι....... συμπέρασμα.

----------


## pstratos

Πάντως έχουμε δει και χειρότερες και πιο ανούσιες κατασκευές. Κάπου είχα ξαναγράψει οτι τουλάχιστον φτιάχνουν κάτι και το μοιράζονται με άλλους. Εμείς οι περισσότεροι απλα πια μόνο βλέπουμε και σχολιάζουμε.....  Σκ@τ@ στα μούτρα μας δηλαδή..... Προσωπικά ούτε που θυμάμαι πότε εφτιαξα κάτι πραγματικά για την χαρά της κατασκευής. Θά ταν το 2003, 2005 ίσως? Δηλ 10 χρόνια τώρα φτιάχνουμε μόνο κατα παραγγελεία, για πελάτες, και μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη κινέζικο.... 
πχ πριν 5 χρόνια έιχα πάρει μικρό ηλιακο powerbank με σχεδον 10δολάρια.....  Άρα το σχόλιο περι πωλήσεων του ΚΥΡΟΥ απλά άκυρο....

----------


## tsimpidas

> ι. η ζούγκλα βάζει ένα 1000000 άλλες π@π@ριες. σε αυτό θα κόλλαγε? ε το άλλο σαιτ είναι μέσα στην θεματολογία του οπότε δεν έχει και τίποτα να χάσει.
> ς.




δηλ, ειναι η κατασκευη του Βαγγελη π@π@ρια ????

και κατα δευτερον αυτοι δεν εχουν κατι να χασουν, το Ηλεκτρονικα εχει ??

----------


## lepouras

> δηλ, ειναι η κατασκευη του Βαγγελη π@π@ρια ????



το αντίθετο. εφόσον βάζουν 100000 π@π@ριές και η κατασκευή του Βαγγέλη είναι πολύ καλύτερη γιατί να μην την βάλουν???




> και κατα δευτερον αυτοι δεν εχουν κατι να χασουν, το Ηλεκτρονικα εχει ??



εφόσον κατ απαίτηση του Βαγγέλη έγινε δεύτερο θέμα ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν οι κατασκευές κατά το είδος τους όπως και έγινε τότε  η διαχείριση αποφασίζει για το είδος και την κατηγορία που πρέπει να μπαίνουν και όχι ο θεματοθέτης.
ώς άμεσο αποτέλεσμα είναι όπως απαιτήθηκε να κριθούν οι κατασκευές άλλων για το άν θα έπρεπε να ανήκουν σε κάποια άλλη κατηγορία γιατί αυτό το ζόρισμα όταν το ίδιο θα συμβεί και στις δικές του? στις δικές σου? και φυσικά στις δικές μου?

οκ?
ξεκαθαρίστηκε?

----------


## moutoulos

> ... και κάποιοι που βρήκαν ενδιαφέρουσα την (ιδέα)
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/smart...-charger-card/
> http://www.zougla.gr/blog/article/1309385



Και ????. 

Δηλαδή έβαλες την κατασκευή σου εδώ, και σου την διαγράψαμε εμείς βρε Βαγγέλη ?.
Πως μας το λες έτσι?. Γιατί δεν κάνεις και σε αυτούς (Zougla) παράπονα που σου 
έβαλαν την κατασκευή σου στο Blog τους, και οχι στην αρχική τους σαν πρώτο θέμα ?. 
Γιατί εδώ σε εμάς αυτό μας λες ...

Δεν ξέρω τι εγωιστικό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις και διαχειρίζεσαι έτσι το όλο θέμα.
Εμείς απλά μεταφέραμε την κατασκευή σου στην αντίστοιχη θεματική ενότητα ...

Αν πάλι θεωρείς οτι οι άλλοι βρίσκουν τις κατασκευές σου πιο ενδιαφέρουσες, όπως 
λες, την επόμενη φορά βάλτες στο Zougla, ζητώντας να μπεί στην "Αρχική" τους, και
οχι στο Blog τους που στην ουσία γράφει όποιος θέλει.

Δεν είναι ειρωνικό δικά σου λόγια βάζω (αφού την βρήκαν πιο ενδιαφέρουσα). Εμείς 
δεν σου είπαμε τίποτα, μεταφορά κάναμε, στην σωστή κατηγορία, που αν κράταγες 
πιρούνι και ήμασταν κοντά, θα μας έβγαζες τα μάτια.

Έλεος πια βρε Βαγγέλη, δεν σου είπαμε τίποτα ...

Θα ήθελα να τελειώσει το όλο θέμα, γιατί αντικειμενικά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει και 
κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok ας τελειώσει η αρνητική διαφήμιση, δεν την χρειάζομαι

----------

